# Looking for a one-day travel friend



## nicocee (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello all,

I'm a law student from the US who will be in Istanbul for one day due to a flight layover, from May 23-May 24, 2014.

I am looking for a travel friend with whom I can visit all the tourist destinations like the palaces and mosques, eat some good food, and visit the bars and clubs.

I am a male in my late 20's, professional, etc. I am strictly looking only for other tourists like myself, with similar backgrounds, male or female, to travel with, who ideally have a similar schedule as mine, to see Istanbul in one day. I am not looking for any romantic relationships or anything like that. Strictly looking for normal, educated, respectful people to make friends with, while touring Istanbul for a day, and perhaps take pictures for each other, etc. I think touring in a small group of 2-3 is better than touring alone. If interested, shoot me a message. Thanks!


----------

